# receptor infrarojo



## rudeluis (Jul 10, 2006)

Me podrian ayudar con el circuito de un receptor para todod tipo de contol remoto
{
 mucha gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2006)

busca en google "fotoreceptor modulado"


----------

